# Online game, Angel and Buffy based, Hero System



## Agent Chains (Aug 21, 2007)

I am starting a Dark Champions campaign based off of the Buffy and Angel worlds. So, a modern day monster hunter type. I will be using the Hero System. It will be based out of the Twin Cities(Minneapolis, MN). It will lean towards the gritter side, more like Angel then Buffy. The problems of the world are really what I am copying from the tv series. Vampires, demons, dark sorcerers, demon cultists, etc... all exist, but the population at large knows nothing about the truly dark layer sliding through society. You are one of the few who have stumbled across the truth and you have decided to do something about it.

Check out the WEBSITE for more details. Yes I have an overkill of rules information typed up on there. Some of my players have limited to no Hero experience, so I am making it easy on them. I have posted some setting information on the forum page as well.

A series of strangenesses have trimmed a couple players, so I am looking for 2 or 3 more.  We will be playing the 1st and 3rd Tuesday of every month, from 6:30ish to 10:30ish, Central Time. I am using Maptool with ventrilo to run the game.


----------

